# Eastern Hydrographics is up and Running!!!!



## Elijah58 (Dec 6, 2005)

ttt


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Elijah58 said:


> Eastern Hydrographics is ready to dip your bow, gun, 4-wheeler body or anything else you can think of, check us out at easternhydrographics.com


A few questions for you:
1) What part of SC are you located at?
2) Approx price of a bow riser
3) Approx turn around time for a riser
4) Will your dip adhere to a bow that has a "bright" finish such as the Martin "cameleon"


----------



## Elijah58 (Dec 6, 2005)

pragmatic_lee said:


> A few questions for you:
> 1) What part of SC are you located at?
> 2) Approx price of a bow riser
> 3) Approx turn around time for a riser
> 4) Will your dip adhere to a bow that has a "bright" finish such as the Martin "cameleon"


Camden SC Mid State
Pricing is on the website
turnaround time is approx 1 week
Any item dipped has to be coated with a base coat first, the base coat can be any color.


----------



## Elijah58 (Dec 6, 2005)

ttt


----------

